# Water resistance? A55??



## orejon555 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was wondering how much of a water resistance does the a55 have? Been a lil scarred taking it out while there is a slight drizzle or any moisture in the air at all..


----------



## nickzou (Dec 19, 2011)

Did a quick Google search. Doesn't seem to be. But I don't think you have to worry about a little bit of moisture, just don't submerge it.


----------



## Omofo (Dec 19, 2011)

I took mine tubing down the river!


----------



## orejon555 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmm there is a video on YouTube where the guy is comparing Nikon canon and Sony cameras.. There he mentions all cameras are well sealed for water dirt etc.. Well I think he said that but I just want to be VERY sure before I end up messing my camera up


----------

